# Fender Deluxe Strat with Case and Strap -- $450 -- Orleans (Ottawa)



## Rollin Hand (Jul 12, 2012)

Posting this so I don't buy it....









Kijiji - Buy, Sell & Save with Canada's #1 Local Classifieds


Visit Kijiji Classifieds to buy, sell, or trade almost anything! New and used items, cars, real estate, jobs, services, vacation rentals and more virtually anywhere.




www.kijiji.ca






*FENDER STRATOCASTER GUITAR*
$450
Posted about 11 hours ago

Orléans, ON K4A 4C9(View Map)





























+5









ConditionUsed - Like new
*Description*
Moved selling extra stuff. I have a Fender Stratocaster Deluxe Series c/w original hard shell case and Fender Strap. Also available Fender Pro 185 amp not included. Can be delivered for extra fee depending on distance.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

MIM Strat?

That seems like a good deal.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Milkman said:


> MIM Strat?
> 
> That seems like a good deal.


Is it okay to encourage the OP to buy it? If so, I agree that's a good deal...attractive colour scheme.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

Rollin Hand said:


> Posting this so I don't buy it....


Forget that nonsense, just go and buy it!
That looks like a good deal and we are all here to enable you


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Neck plate has a plastic gasket..is that correct?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

tomee2 said:


> Neck plate has a plastic gasket..is that correct?


No but it could be aftermarket. Mine now looks like that.


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

It's Mexican.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

Looks all original to me, even the neck plate.

These originally came with a soft case, so the hard gun case is a nice bonus.


----------



## Parabola (Oct 22, 2021)

I should add these have the Ash bodies, which because of expense, are only used by the custom shop these days. this looks like a great guitar, and there’s nothing wrong with a Mexican Strat. I’ve never had a bad one past the early 90’s. Those can be iffy, from their early days.


----------



## JBFairthorne (Oct 11, 2014)

Unless there’s something seriously wrong with it, it’s a can’t lose deal.


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Surprised the ad is still up but might be gone by now...or not.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Dude replied “sold” about an hour ago.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

2manyGuitars said:


> Dude replied “sold” about an hour ago.


Can't hesitate when you see these deals.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

BlueRocker said:


> Can't hesitate when you see these deals.


I saw it the night before when the ad was only minutes old but it was at $980 and was bundled with an amp. The ad made it look like the guitar and case were $980 and the amp was in a separate ad.

In any case, I took a run at it the next day because I can literally see the guy’s house from my place. Figured if I tried the “I’m walking distance from you and can be there in 2 minutes with cash” angle, maybe he’d opt for the path of least resistance.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

…like I needed another fekkin’ guitar. 🙄


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

2manyGuitars said:


> …like I needed another fekkin’ guitar. 🙄


Hahaha... same here. I keep looking at these good deals and start thinking for what? LOL


----------



## tomee2 (Feb 27, 2017)

Chito said:


> Hahaha... same here. I keep looking at these good deals and start thinking for what? LOL


At these points in life, I strike a silly yoga pose, I inhale, then say to myself... "someone needs a good deal today, I'll let them have it.." exhale.. and calmness sets in and I forget about it.


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

Chito said:


> Hahaha... same here. I keep looking at these good deals and start thinking for what? LOL





tomee2 said:


> At these points in life, I strike a silly yoga pose, I inhale, then say to myself... "someone needs a good deal today, I'll let them have it.." exhale.. and calmness sets in and I forget about it.


Same here but this one was soooo close, it was worth at least taking a shot.


----------



## JRtele (Jul 18, 2021)

The one advantage to driving a big truck and current gas prices is cutting down on jumping on deals like this. An hour drive into Ottawa isn’t such a great deal when I factor in the tank of gas for round trip 😣


----------



## 2manyGuitars (Jul 6, 2009)

JRtele said:


> The one advantage to driving a big truck and current gas prices is cutting down on jumping on deals like this. An hour drive into Ottawa isn’t such a great deal when I factor in the tank of gas for round trip 😣


That’s why I was trying to cash in on the walking-distance thing...

_“But honey, I wasn’t buying another guitar. I was trying to save the earth.”_


----------

